# Divided 5.5gallon Ying/Yang tank



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I have had my two male bettas in their own 1.75 gallon tanks for about 1 year and I have decided that I would give them more space and a better quality tank that is easier to clean. 

For what I thought was going to be a simple "divide" and conquer mission has become a divide or die situation. My male bettas have never jumped before as I've had their tanks without a lid for over 1 year without incident. I started out with this:








Good clean and simple half divide where they were perfectly fine for 1 day, a flare here and there if they managed to see each other pass the divider.

And then came today:



































I spruced up their halves with some black and white rocks with attached plants for beauty and cleaning functionality.

This is where I ran into the jumping. (I have no pictures obviously because I put them back as quick as I could before they can hurt each other)

Having no extra divider materials I had to go out and get some. This took about 1 hour where they were able to keep to themselves (thankfully).

And now the tricky part, I wanted to keep the Ying/Yang feel of the tank but I had to get it messy because the gravel was going to shift on me.









I pulled out the first divider (after placing my bettas in cups) and cut everything to size to create another divider. I then created this 3-way divide where I will be placing my clippings from my other tanks to retain water quality and to siphon water during water changes.

In the end everything is starting to work out but now my two boys, because they couldn't handle a single divide, will have to deal will a smaller swimming space but I will have peace of mind knowing they can't hurt each other.

My boys in their smaller but safe divide:


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good idea!I think it looks really nice.I like your bettas!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you, once my plants start growing in I will be able to start planning what else I should add to this tank.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a great idea how you placed the dividers! It looks great. I think I have that same plant in the first picture on the right section of the tank. The one that is purpleish. I've been trying to figure out what it is since I don't think it is the typical Ludwigia (the leaves seem smaller) XD


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

valen1014 said:


> That's a great idea how you placed the dividers! It looks great. I think I have that same plant in the first picture on the right section of the tank. The one that is purpleish. I've been trying to figure out what it is since I don't think it is the typical Ludwigia (the leaves seem smaller) XD


Yep, that is Red Ludwigia. Mine are kind of covered in algae at the moment.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

ZergyMonster said:


> Yep, that is Red Ludwigia. Mine are kind of covered in algae at the moment.


Do you do anything special as far as ferts? I saw purple and just instantly thought "oh great it'll need ton of iron.." -.-


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

valen1014 said:


> Do you do anything special as far as ferts? I saw purple and just instantly thought "oh great it'll need ton of iron.." -.-


I don't really hit my plants with much fertilizers, from what I have experienced though is that red ludwigia only does really well when it is receiving a ton of light. Though I have put in some root tabs and dose with aqueon macro and micro liquid fertilizer. I'll see if there is any significant growth compared to my other unfertilized tanks.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

nice! 

I had to do the double divide when I got my 5 gal last year because I was afraid of jumping. I also put the filter in the middle that way there was an even water distribution. However, I don't use that method anymore and stick with the single divide only for ease of cleaning (I don't have to balance the dividers in again and again)


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

I really, really like the color scheme and your betta fish! It looks really nice! ^^

The double-divide idea was a great one, and it came out looking really spiffy.

When I got my 10 gallon tank I was agonizing over whether I should divide it and get another betta or leave it whole and get more compatible tankmates~ though I've decided to leave it whole, your double-divide idea solved the main issue I was having! If I ever get another chance to divide a nice space, I definitely will! ^_^


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm extremely envious of your plants and tanks! Very nice for a first divided set up. I feel really lost when it comes to what I want with my plants and arrangements, but this helped a lot. 

Gorgeous tanks!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you, I've grown very fond of making my own aquascapes. I would love to have all the high light and CO2 plants but I have to stick with low to medium light plants so that I can actually afford the upkeep. 

I have learned a lot by looking at aquascapes on youtube and what kinds of plants work best with each other using tropicalfishkeeping.com 's plant data base. Once my plants take hold to their new environment and start sprouting new leaves (2-3 weeks) I'll be sure to update this.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks awesome! I've wanted to set up a tank similar to that for a while now.


----------



## Silverrealm (Feb 6, 2013)

May I ask what you used for dividers or where you got them if you bought them?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I used Plastic canvas, the stuff you would use for needle point crafts. I got mine at a Hobby Lobby. I don't know what you would have in Canada but any craft store should have them. As for the edges I used plastic report binder clips so that it would lay flat on the glass as well as linear structural support. I found that at an office supply store.

Here is a Link that you can look at for more directions.


----------

